# Google Webmaster Tools - Crawling Fehler von Seiten die es nicht gibt



## Trash (19. Januar 2014)

Moin,
ich bin Betreiber dieser Webseite http://wm-spielplan.de. In meinem Google Webmaster Tools Account sehe ich Crawling Fehler wie z.B:


```
shop/wm-ergebnisse-2010.html
404
11.12.13

shop/gruppen-wm.html
404
14.01.14

aktuelles/fussball-spielplan-heute.html
404
16.01.14

aktuelles/euro12-fussball.html
404
16.01.14
```

Diese URLs gibt es aber auf der Seite gar nicht. Wenn ich auf den Fehler klicke sehe ich als Ursprung ebenfalls nur URLs die es auf der Seite nicht gibt. Meine Sitemap übermittelt diese URLs - keine anderen: http://wm-spielplan.de/sitemap.xml

Wie kann das sein und was ist da los?

Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## AIKler (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo

kenne deine Installation nicht, genausowenig den Verlauf deiner Domain.

* Kann es sein, dass du die Domain vor 4 Jahren auch verwendet hast?
Ich kenne es von mir, ich habe auch immer "Lesezeichen-Leichen". Leute klicken dann wieder auf das solche, obwohl die Seite schon 2-5 Jahre alt ist. Daher könnten deine Fehlaufrufe kommen.

* Hattest du solche Seitennamen unter der aktuellen Word-Press installation mal?
 Kann sein dass es noch ältere Verlinkungen gibt die darauf zugreifen wollen, Lösche einfach mal dein TMP

Ich vermute aber eher meinen ersten Punkt

Großes lob für die Webseite, hoffe ich finde sie zur WM wieder ;-P

Grüße


----------



## Trash (20. Januar 2014)

Moin,
habe diese Domain vor kurzem erworben - war also noch nicht Besitzer dieser Domain im Vorfeld.

Was mich aber z.B. wundert ist, dass ich die URL nicht kenne und selbst die URL bei "Zugriff von" bzw. "Verlinkt über" der speziellen URL, gibt es ebenfalls nicht. Wenn der Nutzer nun über Lesezeichen kommt, würde ich erwarten dass gar keine Quelle ausfindig gemacht werden kann, oder?

2. Nein, solche Seiten gab es nicht unter der aktuellen Installation. Ich glaube es gibt kein Temp-Verzeichnis bei mir auf dem Server, muss ich zu Hause mal prüfen.

Danke für die Blumen, Du kannst ja ein Bookmark setzen ;-)


----------

